# How do I fix the legs on this dresser?



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Liquid nails or wood glue?

More nails or pilot holes with small wood screws?

Friend was gonna throw it out but I thought it was a nice piece and salvageable.

Oh yeah where can I find a latch? Top one is missing.



These legs are ok. Pictured for reference.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yellow wood glue , held with clamps....let dry for 24 hours with the clamps.....the latch, just google latches and drawer pulls..


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Yellow glue is great for joints that have tight contact. If you can clamp it to get good contact it will work fine. Epoxy is best when the joints are not tight. It is a structural material that doesn't require great contact. That being said, home center epoxy is junk and the good stuff is expensive and comes in qt and gallon sizes. Check with west marine. Good luck!


Steve


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Mix you up a cup of vinegar in a 1/2 gal of water bring to boil apply to glue on broken joints, use a sharp pointed knife to scrape off the old glue as it softens up. if you can get the pieces loose, glue them back on the leg and clean out the dowel hole and reattach leg to chest. As far as the hardware goes you can order online from restoration hardware or there is a place called Settlers on west Alabama st just east of south shepherd in houston that carries a good slection of hardware. any questions give me a call was in antique restoration business as a side job for over 30 yrs
832-247-5551

good luck


----------

